# Having ISPs Fight Piracy Could Cost More Than Claimed 'Losses' From Piracy



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"While I'm sure defenders of kicking people off the internet will quibble with the numbers, ISPs are pointing out that the cost of implementing Lord Mandelson's plan to have ISPs police the internet for file sharing, will cost the industry significantly more than the music industry claims it's losing to "piracy." Even if you accept that the ISPs may be exaggerating the cost, we already know for a fact that BPI massively exaggerates its loss numbers. So if you cut back the ISP estimates significantly, the overall cost is still likely to be much higher. Meanwhile, we're still waiting for anyone to explain how kicking people off the internet gets more people to buy stuff. It's difficult to see how anyone could support this plan if they've actually put more than two seconds into thinking about it."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090922/1357376284.shtml


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> Having ISPs Fight Piracy Could Cost More Than Claimed 'Losses' From Piracy


That is going to be a problem.
Hopefully, technology will provide a suitable answer that reduces all the online stealing with out penalizing the innocent users.



> Meanwhile, we're still waiting for anyone to explain how kicking people off the internet gets more people to buy stuff. ...........


The scare factor should be enough to stop the massive stealing....but there has to be enforcement that's effective and of course , fair.
From the BBC link I posted in one of your other posts .....it looks like music album sales are actually reduced by such large scale stealing rather than the claims of sales being boosted.
No doubt the same with movies and software, too.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Stoner said:


> Hopefully, technology will provide a suitable answer that reduces all the online stealing with out penalizing the innocent users.


For once we agree on something.

I'll be away from the boards for awhile. Need to check and see if something is frozen.


----------

